
Case Study of Top Performers Emails During Job Hunt - garrethdottin
https://medium.com/the-mission/anatomy-of-a-job-hunt-6154d102510#.q4hpnrkd5
======
joewee
This piece contains no data and seems to rely heavily on one individuals
experience.

~~~
christiangenco
Isn't that what case studies are?

